# Outdoors > Fishing >  Morning Dabble at Maketu

## Gibo

I know this aint a fishing forum but hey, better than fucking sheep right? Right?  :Wtfsmilie: 
Out Kaituna at 8. Back in at 11.
Too bloody easy. Guess the weight of the bump head for a free fishing trip. 
PS that octopus leg is the size of a small asian ladies waist  :ORLY: 


Then onion rings, snapper buns  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

Oh few missing cause we gave em too the old timers at the boat ramp  :Grin:  gotta look after them aye  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

Sounds like fun mate :Have A Nice Day: 
As for the sheep shagging don't knock it till you've tried it

----------


## Gibo

> Sounds like fun mate
> As for the sheep shagging don't knock it till you've tried it


Show me the ropes in November?

----------


## BRADS

> Show me the ropes in November?


Tag ya mate

----------


## Rushy

14.4lbs Gibo

----------


## Gibo

> 14.4lbs Gibo


Whats that in kg?

----------


## bully

after watching matt Watson tonight id guess 5kg. but I get sea sick, so someone else can take the trip if I win.

----------


## Dundee

> Whats that in kg?


6.53kgs you fishy bugger :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> 6.53kgs you fishy bugger


Bloody close then

----------


## hunter308

I would estimate the bumphead at 8.5kg

----------


## Twoshotkill

7.2kg

----------


## Scouser

6.8kgs.......come on dont keep us waiting!!!!!!!

----------


## savagehunter

7 kg

----------


## Dundee

Fuck you must like skinney asians :Psmiley:

----------


## mucko

22lbs

----------


## Rushy

> Whats that in kg?


6kg 531.73g

----------


## Rushy

Fuck look at all the guesses come out once he says I am close.  Come on @Gibo you know I won. You know you want to give me that new XR6!

----------


## hunter308

> Fuck look at all the guesses come out once he says I am close.  Come on  @Gibo you know I won. You know you want to give me that new XR6!


Hey we got to try and get a fishing trip happening with @Gibo somehow lol  :Grin:

----------


## Gapped axe

I would of said 6.45 ks. was going to go out there myself yesterday but the tide's aren't great.

----------


## hunter308

Haven't been fishing since last year have only just got around to re-spooling my two reels so they are ready to go for when I can get out for a surfcast before labour weekend.

----------


## Gibo

6.2 kg so GA you win. Rushy sorry mate.
Was really fat but quite short. He is now all smoked up and being eaten and given away.

----------


## Gibo

> I would of said 6.45 ks. was going to go out there myself yesterday but the tide's aren't great.


Mate we had a westerly wind with an easterly current. They came on hard and fast then the cudas showed up so we shot back. Just beat the big blow too.

----------


## Rushy

> 6.2 kg so GA you win. Rushy sorry mate.
> Was really fat but quite short. He is now all smoked up and being eaten and given away.


It's OK.  I know you just don't want to be seen favouring another Waikato drinker.

----------


## Gapped axe

going to sneak away tomorrow for a nite up to Cooks, weather looks good

----------


## Gibo

Yeah 4 more days of glorious weather at least  :Grin:

----------


## Lentil

6.2kg

----------


## Twoshotkill

I only guessd high cause I don't think I could handle being stuck on a boat with Gibo for long!!!

----------


## Gibo

> I only guessd high cause I don't think I could handle being stuck on a boat with Gibo for long!!!


 :Psmiley:  get stuffed

----------


## Gibo

> 6.2kg


Well done Lentil  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Well done Lentil


So are you going to take the prize off GA now?

----------


## Gibo

> So are you going to take the prize off GA now?


No, i just said well done, i forgot the sarcastic smily  :Grin:

----------


## hunter308

> I only guessd high cause I don't think I could handle being stuck on a boat with Gibo for long!!!


Jeeze mate I was hoping to christen my boat rod and have it sporting my penn 850ssm which is the reel that  got the most fish for me last year and also beat up on an eagle ray in the surf while my shimano aerlex could only seem to attract throw backs to the line I think that shimano is jinxed  :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

The future slayer!

----------


## Rushy

Cuteness

----------


## mucko

@Gibo if @Rushy guessed 6kg and @gappedaxe guessed 6.45 and the fish weighed 6.2 kg doesnt rushy win or is my math just shit. plus if thats only 6.2kg how legal was the smallest in the photo.??? :15 8 212:  :15 8 212:

----------


## Gibo

> @Gibo if @Rushy guessed 6kg and @gappedaxe guessed 6.45 and the fish weighed 6.2 kg doesnt rushy win or is my math just shit. plus if thats only 6.2kg how legal was the smallest in the photo.???


Smallest was 34cm. I thought Rushy said 6.54387532157853? Or some shit. Didnt actually read it  :Grin:

----------


## mucko

@Gibo goodman figured that big boy was 50cm+

----------


## Rushy

> Smallest was 34cm. I thought Rushy said 6.54387532157853? Or some shit. Didnt actually read it


Yeh I did.  GA guessed closer than me by a gnats whisker.  Thanks though Mucko for championing my cause.  I appreciate it.

----------


## mucko

> Yeh I did.  GA guessed closer than me by a gnats whisker.  Thanks though Mucko for championing my cause.  I appreciate it.


All good @Rushy @Gibo would most likely take you both fishing he is a GC after all.

----------


## Rushy

> All good @Rushy @Gibo would most likely take you both fishing he is a GC after all.


Mate he is such a GC he might even send a limo full of Waikato up to pick me up and then swing it by Tarawera to pick up GA.

----------


## Gibo

> @Gibo goodman figured that big boy was 50cm+


68cm mate, just a widdle won  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

I guessed it around 18 pound but then read threw the replys and it had already been given.
close enough from a photo:p

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> I guessed it around 18 pound but then read threw the replys and it had already been given.
> close enough from a photo:p
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


When it first came to the boat i thought it was over 20lb but it was a choad, short and fat  :Grin:

----------


## Gapped axe

not such good luck as you Gibo, 3 snapps, 1 Terakihi, 2 Kahawai and 1 mother of a JD. Sea was quite rough only fished for 2 hours this morning. Better wait till I fish with the Maketu Guru.

----------


## Gapped axe

:Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 28498


John Dory are such a nice eating fish GA.  Good work.

----------


## Chris

> Oh few missing cause we gave em too the old timers at the boat ramp  gotta look after them aye


Thats something I enjoy doing Gibo ,you'd think you've given them the crown jewels some times . 

I think the bump head got a be close to 20 lb ,so I'll put my money on 8.860kg

----------


## Gibo

Shit thats a good dory GA! 
Chris it was 6.2kg as i said on previous page  :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

> going to sneak away tomorrow for a nite up to Cooks, weather looks good


as in Cooks bch GA? Give me a yell and I will bring the beers over

----------


## Gapped axe

Pengy I would love to meet you and share an ale/story or two, this is the first time up there since Easter. I took some time off with the Son, he's off to join Savage1's gang at the end of September, so I thought a bit of father son bonding wouldn't go a miss.

----------


## Pengy

So are you still there now?

----------


## Gapped axe

no sorry, I only had 24hrs away, my job is literary 24/7. I had dreams that I would be up there once a fortnite / week / month. seems the older we get the poorer and hard working we get. Intend to sneek back up in September. October out as I have a fire fighting course of 3 days in Waiuru of all places. The labour weekend I normally stay here and hold the fort with one day doing my art sales.

----------

